# Breakaway LDX rod review - 13', 2-6 oz factory rod



## Sandcrab

Just got my Christmas present from Cabelas - a new Breakaway LD-X rod. The rod is a 2 piece, 13' rod capable of handling 3-6 oz. I was looking for this blank to build it myself and since it was unavailable, I decided to order a factory rod instead...

My thoughts:
1. Wraps on guides were of very poor quality. Some overwraps threads were just epoxied over instead of cutting them off. 
2. The largest guide was *misalligned with the rest of the guides and was off by at least 30 degrees*. 
3. Rod goes back to Cabelas. For the money, I can build my own rod with quality components. 
4. Shop around for a rod blank so I can build it myself! I was planning on building another All Star 1265 anyway so I may as well build a 1267 too! 

Lesson learned - For the money, a custom built rod is the way to go - even better to build it yourself! 

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W.

*Interresting you said that*

I was just thinking of purchasing the HDX for the holidays. I have heard the guides were shotty, but for $200 ( and the cost of new guides) you still get a good deal..


----------



## Mark G

*happy with mine*

I bought the LDX at a local shop so I got to see it before purchasing it. Mine is rated 3-5 not 2-6 ( not sure why they would be rated different). Don't think I would ever try 6 on it. Fully loads quite easy with a 125 gram (4 1/2 oz) sinker.

Hard to believe they could misalign a guide that bad, but I'm sure it happens. 

Was happy enough with mine that I just ordered an HDX. I'll make sure to give it a good look over once it arrives.

Thanks for the report


----------



## Tommy

So far I haven't seen any of the HDX or LDX rods with the guide alignment out that much. I've seen just a little bit on a rod or two but nothing like that.

For the $$$ you will be hard pressed to find a rod that performs as well as the HD/LDX's do.

I've fished mine quite a bit this fall, the HDX handles 8nbait very well. It will cast with the most expensive rods out there.

Tommy


----------



## sand.trout

Does anyone know what company makes the eyes on the L/HDX? I was told Baston but I have no proof.

I don't understand why these guys don't put Fuji guides on all the surf rods.
Don't they know every serious surf caster knows that Fuji makes the best guides in the whole entire world.
That alone will keep me from buying an HDX.
Funny thing is that the blanks are all made in China.


----------



## Railroader

Good info, Sandcrab.

How's the reel seat? Decent or El Cheapo?

I've been wanting to check this rod out, too, but none of my usual tackle haunts has carried it. 

Would you have kept it if the guides were straight? 

Did you cast it any at all?


----------



## DERFM

breakaway imports the finished rods from china ..
check there site , there is a lot of info there on them if ya do a search


----------



## tarponman62

*Ldx & Hdx*

I own both rods. I had an issue with the LDX with a snap off. I called Nick Meyers the designer/owner of breakaway. He apologize for the inconvenience and explained that during mass production of any product you can have slippage and a few bum eggs can inadvertently slip by. Nick asked me to shop the rod back and he promptly sent me backed a new ldx and no problems since. I can assure you that Nick Meyers stands behind his products. I purchased the HDX on the basis of Tommy Farmers test trial of the product and I agree with his reviews. I am enjoying both rods . 

Just my own personal opinion, I am not trying to sway anyone one way or the other.

When I first got the LDX I notice the spigot ferrule on it. I never owned a rod like this I called Nick at his tacke shop and he took the time to give me a comprehensive explanation . Anybody that gives you the time of day to explain the nuances behind their product , I consider them first rate and receives my loyalty as a customer.

Just my two cents

Tight lines to everyone.

TM62


----------



## Sandcrab

Tommy said:


> ...
> I've fished mine quite a bit this fall, the HDX handles 8nbait very well. It will cast with the most expensive rods out there.
> 
> Tommy



Tommy,

I have been building all my rods from All Star blanks for the past 3 years and was looking tfor an LDX blank but it was not available - only the HDX blanks at this point. Additionnall, I forgot to mention that the female ferrule did not slide competely onto the male ferrule - there was a 1" gap between the two. I dunno know if this was part of the design to allow for wear and tear...

IMHO - All Star blanks are great and I will continue to use them for all my future rods ... If this rod becomes available in the future as an unfinished blank, I would build it...

Sandcrab


----------



## DERFM

> I dunno know if this was part of the design to allow for wear and tear...


designed that way for stated reason ...


----------



## surf rat

*Two Pieces*

The same is true of my Zziplex and Purglas blanks. They don't slide all the way onto each other. I would appreciate an opinion on these blanks by one of the more experienced members.Tommy I appreciate your opinion, you were dead on about the fusion but lets see what the more experienced casters have to say about the blanks. I would like their opinion on Zziplex as well. I wonder if they are are trash rods that wont even fit together right? I would hate to find out I have a garage full of junk. Heck I have a few they forgot to put reel seats on alltogether.


----------



## DERFM

> I would hate to find out I have a garage full of junk.


yup thy are all junk   
ya better send them to me for proper disposal


----------



## sand.trout

surf rat said:


> The same is true of my Zziplex and Purglas blanks. They don't slide all the way onto each other. I would appreciate an opinion on these blanks by one of the more experienced members.Tommy I appreciate your opinion, you were dead on about the fusion but lets see what the more experienced casters have to say about the blanks. I would like their opinion on Zziplex as well. I wonder if they are are trash rods that wont even fit together right? I would hate to find out I have a garage full of junk. Heck I have a few they forgot to put reel seats on alltogether.


You guys are kidding right!!!???


----------



## Tommy

surf rat said:


> The same is true of my Zziplex and Purglas blanks. They don't slide all the way onto each other. I would appreciate an opinion on these blanks by one of the more experienced members.Tommy I appreciate your opinion, you were dead on about the fusion but lets see what the more experienced casters have to say about the blanks. I would like their opinion on Zziplex as well. I wonder if they are are trash rods that wont even fit together right? I would hate to find out I have a garage full of junk. Heck I have a few they forgot to put reel seats on alltogether.


Maybe some more experienced casters will chime in here, BUT I can say without hesitation that Terry Carrol of zziplex makes some of the best quality fishing rods in the world. In my opinion his work is the finest on the planet. Now, getting your hands on one can be a challenge, he hand builds each blank and has trouble keeping up with demand, I've been waiting on a casting rod for months now...... happily...lol

Tommy


----------



## surf rat

*Thanks Tommy*

I would still like to hear what the Elders have to say about the Zipplex. I started thinking and I could have bought 15 Daiwa emblem-x for what I paid for my last Primo - Synchro. After realizing that I have thrown away so much money on those crappy Loomis rods it made me think....


----------



## big brother

i don't know if i qualify as an elder or not, started surf fishing in 1952, and have fished and casted most everything in anybodies garage or tackle shop. Zziplex-absolutely top of the line,
century-top of the line, greys-top of the line,lami-don't own one, but have casted tommy's, top of the line mass produced rod, loomis-best bite detection of any rod i have ever owned (it is a factory wrap, not a custom). i have owned diawa's, drum sticks and to many others to note. I am only talking about surf rods, not plugging. 
charlie


----------



## Pendulauncher

surf rat said:


> Tommy I appreciate your opinion, you were dead on about the fusion but lets see what the more experienced casters have to say about the blanks.


h my! Does P&S have a quote of the year category? I nearly fell outta my seat.


----------



## surf rat

*Tommy*

I know who Tommy is.


----------



## Pendulauncher

surf rat said:


> I know who Tommy is.


SR,

Why'd you edit your post? Took me a few moments to understand it. I think my screen name was the ISSUE.

Pendulaunchers are RODS, not me. Goes waaay back to last century.....kollij yeerz. Prepping for Spring Break @ Hatteras....we tried to learn pendulum casting with a VERY, ahem, budget conscious, entry-level rod. SNAP! Pendulauncher, the rod that never was.

Pendulauncher II was my custom heaver (after kollij) that someone stole (If I'd caught 'em....GLOCK O'clock).

Pen III, I'll either buy/trade for here or it'll be my next project with Hatteras Jack.

I'm lucky enough to have lived all over this great country of ours. I've met the kindest of strangers. I've had 1 man try to kill me. But what surprises me is the little things that tick people off.

Regards,

Bill


----------



## surffshr

I believe they are made that way to allow for wear of the fitting so they stay tight over time.
I cut my LDX to 12'7" it throws up tp 8 very well.
the blank seems to be pretty good.
The reel seat and guides are seconad rate but fit the cost of the rod--I guess.


TE=surf rat;244461]The same is true of my Zziplex and Purglas blanks. They don't slide all the way onto each other. I would appreciate an opinion on these blanks by one of the more experienced members.Tommy I appreciate your opinion, you were dead on about the fusion but lets see what the more experienced casters have to say about the blanks. I would like their opinion on Zziplex as well. I wonder if they are are trash rods that wont even fit together right? I would hate to find out I have a garage full of junk. Heck I have a few they forgot to put reel seats on alltogether.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mark G

surf rat said:


> I would still like to hear what the Elders have to say about the Zipplex. I started thinking and I could have bought 15 Daiwa emblem-x for what I paid for my last Primo - Synchro. After realizing that I have thrown away so much money on those crappy Loomis rods it made me think....



And again he stirs the pot. eh, Dr. House


----------



## pelicanman

*Ldx*

Sandcrab, Sorry to hear you got a bum rod. My wife loves the HDX that I got for her when we were down at the obx this past Oct. That rod cast very nice. And when my wife wasn't along, I would use it. I'm looking forward to getting a LDX for a lighter use.  pelicanman


----------



## Sandcrab

pelicanman said:


> ...I'm looking forward to getting a LDX for a lighter use.  pelicanman


So am I when the blank is available! 

Sandcrab


----------



## Mark G

*Just received*

my HDX in the mail yesterday. Looked it over and couldn't see anything wrong with it (guide alignment) or otherwise.

Will get a chance to cast it this weekend.

Will report back after a field test. I also ordered the tournament butt for it. Will be interesting to see how it handles tossing 150 gram weights.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz

The HDX is a very light (in weight) rod that you can hold and fish with. Throws big sinkers and baits with ease. I purchased the model with no reel seat and cut one foot off the butt section and it works even better for a short older man.
Quality - as expected for the price.
The LDX is lighter yet and an excellent rod for small fish and 2 to 4 oz lures. It will absolutely smash a sting silver for long distance spanish fishing. I moved the reel seat 4" down closer to the butt and it balances better when casting.
Qulaity - as expected for the price.


----------



## surffshr

Pushcart said:


> The HDX is a very light (in weight) rod that you can hold and fish with. Throws big sinkers and baits with ease. I purchased the model with no reel seat and cut one foot off the butt section and it works even better for a short older man.
> Quality - as expected for the price.
> The LDX is lighter yet and an excellent rod for small fish and 2 to 4 oz lures. It will absolutely smash a sting silver for long distance spanish fishing. I moved the reel seat 4" down closer to the butt and it balances better when casting.
> Qulaity - as expected for the price.



You left out banged up and cut up in your description.
mike


----------



## NTKG

Pushcart said:


> The HDX is a very light (in weight) rod that you can hold and fish with. Throws big sinkers and baits with ease. I purchased the model with no reel seat and cut one foot off the butt section and it works even better for a short older man.
> Quality - as expected for the price.
> The LDX is lighter yet and an excellent rod for small fish and 2 to 4 oz lures. It will absolutely smash a sting silver for long distance spanish fishing. I moved the reel seat 4" down closer to the butt and it balances better when casting.
> Qulaity - as expected for the price.


pretty much said it all. i think for the money there is no better rod out there. it will cast as far as the expensive brothers. the only thing i have about it is that it does not fight fish as well as some of the other blanks out there. but it is definately one of my go to sticks....


----------

